# 2 RCR Sniper Team Unbeatable, off www.dnd.ca



## cbt arms sub tech (28 Oct 2005)

2 RCR Sniper Teams unbeatable

They take top 3 spots in Afghan Competition



By Captain Greg Poehlmann, Public Affairs Officer, Task Force Kabul

Three Canadian sniper teams from the 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment have taken top honours at an international sniper event in Afghanistan. 


On Wednesday, October 12th 2005, seven Canadian snipers from Task Force Kabul (TFK) took part in a multi-national sniper concentration and competition. The event was hosted by the German sniper section from the German Battle Group (GE BG) and was held at the ranges outside of Kabul, Afghanistan.  It was designed to be an opportunity for snipers from around the world, working in the area of Kabul, to get together to compare equipment and share ideas.  A total of 18 teams from six different countries that included the US, UK, Belgium, Portugal, Germany and Canada took part.  A small competition was added for training and fun.

The competition consisted of three events.  The first was an observation exercise. Twelve military objects were hidden and partially camouflaged.  Snipers were given ten minutes to draw a panoramic sketch of the area and then 80 minutes to observe the area.  They then plotted the items found on their sketch.  Two of the Canadian teams were the only ones to find all twelve items and receive full points.

The next event was a stress/unknown distance shoot.  Snipers were placed in the back of a German truck with the tarp closed.  On signal, the staff would start the clock and start yelling at the sniper team.  The team had to sprint 200 meters to a firing line.  They were then given a target and had to calculate distance without using laser range finding equipment. The sniper teams were given five rounds to engage the 30-centimetre target.  The whole event was timed for score and penalties were given for missed shots. Again, two of the Canadian sniper teams were the only two to successfully engage the target with their first round!


The last event was a pistol match.  Three German pistols were placed on a table. Snipers chose a pistol and were given five round to see where it hit. They were then given ten seconds to successfully engage five targets with ten rounds.  The targets had various score patches on them.  All five targets had to be hit at least once for the score to count. Our snipers all performed well at this stand.

After the competition was over, snipers were given the opportunity to mix and mingle.  Snipers fired each other's weapons and compared notes on how the business was being carried out in Afghanistan.  Of particular interest was our MacMillan TAC 50 calibre sniper rifle. 

The day wrapped up with a meal and awards ceremony back at the German base in Camp Warehouse.  The three Canadian sniper teams placed 1st, 2nd and 3rd overall. The entire day was a fun filled experience and extremely well run.  It afforded everyone an opportunity to learn and compare sniper related experiences.


----------



## In the light of things (28 Oct 2005)

good work


----------



## Pte_Martin (28 Oct 2005)

don't we have the record for the longest kill in Afghanistan


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Oct 2005)

Gotta love it.


----------



## Devlin (28 Oct 2005)

We sure do 2430 metres out if I recall the article/thread correctly. There was a thread on here about the record setting shot.


----------



## karl28 (28 Oct 2005)

Great job


----------



## meg (28 Oct 2005)

of course our guys places 1st, 2nd, and 3rd...what else do you expect from the Rocking Chair Rangers?     

congrats, guys


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (28 Oct 2005)

I love reading about stories like this.
Elite performances like this should be used as recruiting material.
Excellent work!


----------



## Pte_Martin (28 Oct 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> I love reading about stories like this.
> Elite performances like this should be used as recruiting material.
> Excellent work!



I agree if we used this and other things that the cf excelled in it would help the recurting, But back on topic, good job and way to make your fellow soldiers proud


----------



## Jamz (29 Oct 2005)

CPL said:
			
		

> I agree if we used this and other things that the cf excelled in it would help the recurting, But back on topic, good job and way to make your fellow soldiers proud



Yes. That would be cool , people will like to know that , instead of watching submarine and choppers fail at work on National TV .


----------



## 3rd Horseman (29 Oct 2005)

Well done boys,.... nothing but the best!! I wonder were JTF2 was in the competition?


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Oct 2005)

Observing from their black choppers and behind their CADPAT personal cam screens.


----------



## AoD71 (29 Oct 2005)

What else can you expect from Canada's own?!? Do you need perfect vision to be a sniper?


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (29 Oct 2005)

if you need a good sniper call 1 800 Canadian snipers. they are the best , they  prove it everytime out, i am just amazed that  the DND lets it be known we have snipers......dirty dark non politically correct warriors. 

Strange facts to be known the US snipers after ww2 when needed they were trained using a book written by a Canadian Sniper. Saw that on the history channel.  

strange that  snipers are shunned and hidden away  till they are needed.  great shooting guys.....keep it up


----------



## axeman (30 Oct 2005)

well the rcr's can have the trophies its the PATRICIA's that have the long shot .... but its still a good turn out


----------



## In the light of things (1 Nov 2005)

I believe the "longest shot" was 2 shots consecutively because the person was holding something perhaps a bomb, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 3rd Herd (3 Nov 2005)

With extreme bias; the only reason the chicken *uckers won was because there were no Pat's in country. But then maybe their instructors on sniper course were Pat's.Until a live target falls dead at a distance greater than 2300 odd meters, bragging rights are still in the west.


----------



## Bob F. (5 Nov 2005)

Did "Long-shot" remuster? ;D


----------



## geo (5 Nov 2005)

Bit of bad news from the US Army's international sniper competition @ Ft Benning this past week; their bleeding vault went up in flames. While it would be no skin off my nose for their kit to get "smoked".... there was some collateral damage in that the Cdn contingent's kit was in there.
From what I'm told... kit is a write off  (100% bummer)


----------

